# Newbie here - a little advice please



## cmal1001 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey guys, im new to the forum and have recently been offered a full time job in Costa Del Sol

I arrive on Sunday 7th September and literally have a week to get a place to stay, car etc.

I was wondering - alot of the places to rent require proof of income or "payroll" although i don't start untill a week after i arrive i will be looking to move into a place ideally straight away.... can this present an issue?

Also i am not too sure which i should do first in terms of NIE, bank accounts etc.... if possible could someone help me?

step by step guides are welcome hahahah

thanks


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

NIE and bank account fairly essential, really. I have never heard of anyone being asked for proof of income in order to rent a property so that shouldn't be an issue. After all you have to pay a month or two deposit up front which is enough.


----------



## cmal1001 (Aug 16, 2014)

thrax said:


> NIE and bank account fairly essential, really. I have never heard of anyone being asked for proof of income in order to rent a property so that shouldn't be an issue. After all you have to pay a month or two deposit up front which is enough.


that's great thanks so much! although alot of the prop i am looking at have wierd pricing structure for example 350 euro per month, then in summer it goes up to like 200 euro per week! haha how crazy!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

cmal1001 said:


> Hey guys, im new to the forum and have recently been offered a full time job in Costa Del Sol
> Also i am not too sure which i should do first in terms of NIE, bank accounts etc.... if possible could someone help me? step by step guides are welcome hahahah
> 
> thanks


As you are coming to take up a job offer, you will need to register on the EU Citizens Register as soon as you get here. (National Police Station for the area where you live; that can be a hotel where you may be staying only for a few days). To do so you will need the completed application, your passport and a copy and the official job offer to you, showing the NIF etc. of the employer. You will not need to prove health cover, nor a level of income. You will get a form from the police to pay the fee, about 10.50 €, at any bank. If the job take up is imminent you should be able to request (insist) that the certificate is issued on the same day.

The registration certificate (green paper) which you will get will bear a number which will be your NIE thus you do not make a separate application


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

cmal1001 said:


> that's great thanks so much! although alot of the prop i am looking at have wierd pricing structure for example 350 euro per month, then in summer it goes up to like 200 euro per week! haha how crazy!


My advice would be to keep well away from any apartments with such a pricing structure as they are clearly looking for holiday lets in the summer. You should be able to get a 6 month or 12 month contract for around €300 - €400 a month. You might have to stay in a hotel for the first week or two as most estate agents won't deal with people who haven't arrived yet. Or you could come out for a quick break now and try to find somewhere. Incidentally, many long term contracts are still being written for an 11 month duration as many landlords and agents are not aware of the new rules. The 11 month contract was designed to help landlords avoid tenants obtaining rights once they have been in the property for 12 months. However, if you are offered an 11 month contract don't worry since if you sign a new one at the end of the 11 months, you still get tenants rights once you have been in the property for 12 months!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Whereabouts on the CDS will you be based?


----------



## cmal1001 (Aug 16, 2014)

larryzx said:


> As you are coming to take up a job offer, you will need to register on the EU Citizens Register as soon as you get here. (National Police Station for the area where you live; that can be a hotel where you may be staying only for a few days). To do so you will need the completed application, your passport and a copy and the official job offer to you, showing the NIF etc. of the employer. You will not need to prove health cover, nor a level of income. You will get a form from the police to pay the fee, about 10.50 €, at any bank. If the job take up is imminent you should be able to request (insist) that the certificate is issued on the same day.
> 
> The registration certificate (green paper) which you will get will bear a number which will be your NIE thus you do not make a separate application


thanks for the reply so the NIF what is this? should i have my employer send this to me before arrival?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

cmal1001 said:


> thanks for the reply so the NIF what is this? should i have my employer send this to me before arrival?


As I said, "...................... showing the NIF etc. of the employer"

The NIE is the Fiscal ID number of a non Spaniard /SNIP/http://www.practicalspain.com/NIE.htm


----------



## cmal1001 (Aug 16, 2014)

arghh this is crazy confusing... so let me get this right

when i arrive i should apply for my NIE (which is the same as an NIF or so i am reading) and i need my passport?

 i duno! this is so confusing hahaha sorry!


----------



## cmal1001 (Aug 16, 2014)

thrax said:


> Whereabouts on the CDS will you be based?


hey there my it will be in malaga or there abouts i will be working in fuengirola


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cmal1001 said:


> arghh this is crazy confusing... so let me get this right
> 
> when i arrive i should apply for my NIE (which is the same as an NIF or so i am reading) and i need my passport?
> 
> i duno! this is so confusing hahaha sorry!


the company you will be working for will have a NIF - not you

you will need to register as resident when you arrive - the first post here tells you about that http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

cmal1001 said:


> arghh this is crazy confusing... so let me get this right
> 
> when i arrive i should apply for my NIE (which is the same as an NIF or so i am reading) and i need my passport?
> 
> i duno! this is so confusing hahaha sorry!


Sorry it is confusing bit I am sure if you read my post you will understand that as you are going to take up a job you register as being resident, That's it. 

As you say its Fuengirola, you are very lucky as it probably the only police station (at least on CDS) that has volunteer translators working there every day week day from 9am until about 1pm. There is also an appointment system so no long queues as at most other stations.


----------



## cmal1001 (Aug 16, 2014)

larryzx said:


> Sorry it is confusing bit I am sure if you read my post you will understand that as you are going to take up a job you register as being resident, That's it.
> 
> As you say its Fuengirola, you are very lucky as it probably the only police station (at least on CDS) that has volunteer translators working there every day week day from 9am until about 1pm. There is also an appointment system so no long queues as at most other stations.


okay that sort of clears it up so as soon as i arrive get my butt down to the police office and apply for residency (does that take care of the NIE thing) i just need to check what i should bring with me, am i under the impression that after this is done i can then get a bank account, phone etc?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

With regards to needing proof of income as long as you have a dated employment contract you should be OK with just that


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Cmal.

The application form is of course in Spanish. This is an explanation of how to fill it in. If you have the form and compare it you will see what to do.


THE APPLICATION FORM (EU Citizens Registration) 

*Section 1*

NIE PAS/NIF if you have an NIE show otherwise ignore

1st Surname (or only surname) 2nd surname (or blank if none)

First names H = male M = female

Date of birth Town of birth Country of birth 

Fathers first name Mothers first name

Your nationality Status C married V widowed D Divorced SP Separated

Address in Spain: the Road, Number, Floor number (if in a block)

Town Post code Province

Telephone No. Email

*Section 2*

If your representative is doing it this is their section, otherwise ignore

*Section 3*

Where correspondence should be sent, so probably same as in section 1

*Section 4*

What are you applying for, tick box

Sign and then, in boxes below

box I is the town where you are signing it so say, Fuengirola,

box 2 Date you sign, so maybe 1st 

box 3 August ,

box 4 2014

Last line say Fuengirola Prov. Malaga 


*NOTE: If an entry is not correct then it’s no big deal, they will probably correct it when you are there.*


----------



## cmal1001 (Aug 16, 2014)

larryzx said:


> Cmal.
> 
> The application form is of course in Spanish. This is an explanation of how to fill it in. If you have the form and compare it you will see what to do.
> 
> ...


thats amazing thanks! it was just the order of doin everything, so i should get my NIE first?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There is a NIE application form on this Forum, see Stickies. We downloaded it, made sure we had the right docs,took them to the National Police station, got NIE and Residencia. That took around an hour.

It's easy to make things appear more complicated than they are. Compared to bureaucracy in theCzech Republic, where we lived before, it's a piece of cake. People are nearly always helpful. And in most towns and cities you'll find someone who speaks English.
In Prague I had to pay what was in effect a bribe to get things that were free.

Oh, and we got phone, rental contract, bank account before we got NIE/ Residencia.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> There is a NIE application form on this Forum, see Stickies.


Cmal does not need to know about applying for an NIE, as he will be required to register on the EU Citizen's Register on arrival (he is coming to start work) and thus will get his fiscal number (NIE) as part of that.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> Cmal does not need to know about applying for an NIE, as he will be required to register on the EU Citizen's Register on arrival (he is coming to start work) and thus will get his fiscal number (NIE) as part of that.


the form for registering as resident is also there.......


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> the form for registering as resident is also there.......


And a translation of that form is in post No.16, and having spoke to Cmal, I know he understands what he has to do when he arrives in a couple of weeks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> And a translation of that form is in post No.16, and having spoke to Cmal, I know he understands what he has to do when he arrives in a couple of weeks.


are you sure?


on post 17 he was still asking what to do first....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

off topic posts moved to here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/526641-internet-safety.html


----------

